# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games > PC/Console >  Assassin's Creed Rogue sẽ phát hành trên PC

## Ricky1990

Giới thiệu hồi đầu tháng 8, Ubisoft đã khiến nhiều fan hâm mộ cảm thấy ngạc nhiên vì tuyên bố *Assassin's Creed: Rogue* chỉ phát hành cho PS3, Xbox 360 mà không có mặt trên PC. Xét về mức độ bị "vắt sữa" của thương hiệu *Assassin's Creed*, thật khó tin khi nghĩ rằng hãng game Pháp lại bỏ qua cơ hội kiếm thêm doanh thu từ một hệ máy tiềm năng nữa như PC và quả đúng như vậy, ngày hôm nay Ubisoft đã tuyên bố chuyển thể trò chơi vào đầu năm 2015 qua trailer mới.


Ngoài tiết lộ việc sẽ phát hành trên PC, trailer lần này của *Assassin's Creed: Rogue* tiếp tục theo chân Shay Cormac và hành trình phản bội lại hội sát thủ để đi theo tổ chức Templar. Người xem còn có thể thấy sự xuất hiện của một số nhân vật quen thuộc như Haytham Kenway (AC3), Adewale (AC4) vì Ubisoft cho biết Assassin's Creed: Rogue sẽ đóng vai trò cầu nối giữa hai phiên bản nói trên.
Assassin's Creed Rogue Story Trailer.


*Assassin's Creed: Rogue* sẽ ra mắt trên PS3 và Xbox 360 vào ngày 11/11, chậm hơn 2 tuần so với Assassin's Creed: Unity - phiên bản dành cho console next-gen. Hiện chưa rõ cốt truyện của hai tựa game này có liên quan mật thiết đến nhau hay không.
*>> Assassin's Creed: Rogue tung trailer đậm chất điện ảnh*

----------

